# Funny Signs



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

They are everywhere ... so what have you seen?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 11, 2019)

Gives a new meaning to Lava-Tree (Lavatory) don't you think?
This is on a country road not far from where we live....toilet humour


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)

*This has got to be in  Maine !*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2019)

!


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2019)

!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

_Is there not going to be just one picture at a time? 

_


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

_Why do we have to have a raft of pictures, perhaps give someone else a chance. 

_


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2019)

It's that time of year ...


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Someone got into the communion wine before working on that sign.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (May 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 123299



That's not even funny Mike .....  that seems to be normal road construction around here..


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> That's not even funny Mike .....  that seems to be normal road construction around here..




Seems that way everywhere now eh...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 13, 2020)

​


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

Sparky said:


> _Why do we have to have a raft of pictures, perhaps give someone else a chance. _


Thank you Sparky for asking that question !     

I think it's okay for the thread originator...otherwise I call it "stomping a thread".

I thought it was just me that finds it extremely inconsiderate and very irritating.

Please don't use this post to respond regarding this subject.   Hopefully the "stompers" will get this message or maybe someone will start a forum etiquette thread.  

Hope y'all enjoy this Turtle sign.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (May 20, 2021)




----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

I agree one picture  per person.


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 26, 2021)

Black Friday Special!  ​


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)




----------

